# Angry Bird Fishing Charters 12-8 Rig trip



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

After watching the weather, April and I got a chance to go after some tuna, and maybe her first Billfish. We headed out of Pcola Saturday afternoon and made it to Petronius just before dark. It was beautiful and we had high hope of bagging so fish. Talked to the Reel Mojo and started catching Blackfins. This was April's first time at the rigs and catching any type of Tuna. After some quick pointers, she started wearing them out. We had numerous double hook ups, and it was a blast! A few fish got munched by sharks, but the really didn't bother us. Marked some big fish down way deep so not much happening with Yft there. 

With a box full of Bft and a worn out wife, cruised over to Marlin. Not as much activity there but I marked some bigger fish around 100' or so and dropped and chunk of Bft down and it got nailed! Fish on! After a normal tuna battle, I had the fish up to within ten feet of the boat, and the hook pulled. I have no clue how or why, but lost a 100 pound Yft! I fished the for a few more hours with zero luck and headed over to Beercan. Nothing happening there, so I eased back to Petronius hoping to catch a morning bite. Didn't happen though, so we pulled plastics down through the steps and decided to head in early. 25 big Bft in the box so we at least had some food!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report Capt! To bad about that YFT.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry didn't take any other pics, which got my butt chewed by April as I had two Go Pros, and my Nikon with me...


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

I think I saw you out there early Sunday morning. I was on the Cape Horn with a tower that arrived at the Petronius just before daylight and left soon after. Glad you got them.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Does the Tuna bite typically stay good through Christmas/New Years?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

LUPilot said:


> Does the Tuna bite typically stay good through Christmas/New Years?


Yes it does!


----------



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your YFT, but it sounds like you still had a great time. I'm not sure how we missed seeing you SAT night. We were drifting between the Marlin and beercan.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report, no worries the Reel Mojo is not much bigger especially with five of us on, was nice to talk to you out there...


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> After watching the weather, April and I got a chance to go after some tuna, and maybe her first Billfish. We headed out of Pcola Saturday afternoon and made it to Petronius just before dark. It was beautiful and we had high hope of bagging so fish. Talked to the Reel Mojo and started catching Blackfins. This was April's first time at the rigs and catching any type of Tuna. After some quick pointers, she started wearing them out. We had numerous double hook ups, and it was a blast! A few fish got munched by sharks, but the really didn't bother us. Marked some big fish down way deep so not much happening with Yft there.
> 
> With a box full of Bft and a worn out wife, cruised over to Marlin. Not as much activity there but I marked some bigger fish around 100' or so and dropped and chunk of Bft down and it got nailed! Fish on! After a normal tuna battle, I had the fish up to within ten feet of the boat, and the hook pulled. I have no clue how or why, but lost a 100 pound Yft! I fished the for a few more hours with zero luck and headed over to Beercan. Nothing happening there, so I eased back to Petronius hoping to catch a morning bite. Didn't happen though, so we pulled plastics down through the steps and decided to head in early. 25 big Bft in the box so we at least had some food!


Nice talking with you out there and glad to see you made it back safe.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Good talking to y'all also! Very nice to have some folks to talk to and fish around!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad you were able to get out there and enjoy the amazing weather! You have a good wife if she likes to fish! As hard as I try to get mine to go she won't! Hard to beat family time on the water without all the distractions of the modern world!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

MSViking said:


> Glad you were able to get out there and enjoy the amazing weather! You have a good wife if she likes to fish! As hard as I try to get mine to go she won't! Hard to beat family time on the water without all the distractions of the
> 
> I don't know how I got so lucky, but April is amazing! The fact that she really tries to learn about our sport is equally impressive. Just looking forward to sealing the deal with her first billfish!


----------

